# question about miralax vs. other laxatives?



## sherri (Sep 7, 2004)

Hi all, I am currently taking over the counter Miralax, usually once daily but sometimes I skip a day here and there. I was just wondering doesanyone know what the difference is between Miralax and other laxatives that might be more harsh. Is Miralax really ok to take everyday??I have heard some things that its not good to take laxatives all the time, but is Miralax somehow different?? Thanks


----------



## Cherrie (Sep 1, 2006)

Hi SherriMiralax is not a stimulant laxative, so it won't damage the intestines or cause addiction. It works more like putting more water in the BM's... A lot of dr.s give miralax to patients for long term use. But if you experience new and/or serious side effects listed on the label, please contant your dr. at once. Otherwise, it is OK to take once and only once daily (missing a dose doesn't seem to matter that much). The other harsher laxatives you mentioned are probably stimulant laxatives that are not made for long term use. They could damange the linings of the interestine or make people addicted (or lose effect so that one has to take more) in the long run.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Miralax is an osmotic laxative. So all it does is pull water into the stool.Some of the other over the counter osmotic laxatives are made with salts or minerals and there can be an over time over dose concern with them that you don't have with Miralax.Osmotic laxatives are different from stimulatory laxatives (like ones with senna) so doesn't usually have the dependence concern.


----------

